# error:1962 no operating system found



## dbase92000 (Jan 30, 2013)

*H*i,

I have installed freeBsd FreeBSD on the entire disk of a *L*enovo machine. The installation went well without any error. But the machine shows the following error when the installation is over and the machine restarts:


```
error:1962 no operating system found
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2013)

You will need to provide much more information, like choices that were made and steps that were taken during installation.


----------



## dbase92000 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you DutchDaemon for quick reply.

My machine is a *L*enovo Indecenter M72E series-Li. I  tried to install FreeBSD 9.0. First of all, the machine had Windows 7 as an Operating system. Then I tried to install FreeBSD 9.0. The installation went well but the OS did not start when the installation was complete. It showed the following error.


```
error:1962 no operating system found
```

The hard disk slices are  as follows:

```
ada0    465GB GPT
ada0p1 64KB  freebsd-boot
ada0p2 461GB freebsd-ufs
ada0p1 4.8GB freebsd-swap
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2013)

That erased the Windows install.  Hope you intended to do that.

Some Lenovo BIOS systems don't work with GPT disk partitioning.  The workaround is to format the disk with MBR partitioning.


----------



## dbase (Apr 30, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> That erased the Windows install.  Hope you intended to do that.
> 
> Some Lenovo BIOS systems don't work with GPT disk partitioning.  The workaround is to format the disk with MBR partitioning.




Thank you wblock@


----------

